# Skin rash?



## Emkat8

I have a quick question about skin rash.  I have read that skin problems can be associated with IBD, but what kind of skin problems exactly???  I am still waiting a diagnosis, but I noticed about Thursday of this week I had a itchy patch on the upper arm on its underside.  It wasn't really that large or bothersome, so I really didn't think much of it.  Well yesterday (saturday) I noticed when I got in the shower that now the rash was on both upper arms and spreading down to my forearm and also on my thighs.  It wasn't itching at this point though.  I decided to take some Benadryl to see if that cleared it up and it did seem to help quite a bit.  The rash is still visible somewhat but a lot better than it was.  Does this sound like it is something related to my stomach troubles???   I also had a bad canker sore in my mouth over about the last 1-2 weeks that is finally starting to go away, so this is what makes me think that perhaps this has something to do with my stomach?  Just wondering if any one else has had a similar rash and if it responded to Benadryl?  The Benadryl somewhat makes me think its just allergic not necessarily related to any bowel problems...  Thanks for any advice you might have!


----------



## Astra

Hi Emkat
I think you'll find that most people with Crohns get a skin rash, spots,sores, or similar,  some have reported skin rashes on their palms, at the moment I have bruises all over my legs, is it the meds? is it Crohns? Don't know, but see your doc if you are worried or get some cream?
Also Crohns does manifest itself elsewhere on the body, mouth ulcers and eye problems are very common
All part n parcel of being a Crohnie I'm afraid.


----------



## kenny

The one I deal with is a classic manifestation related to a screwed up immune system.

Erythema nodosum

This is one of the reasons the Immune Suppression therapy is right for me. I deal with this on both my shins.


----------



## Emkat8

Kenny,
thanks for that link.  I looked at it, and it looks a lot like what I have on my legs all the time.  I always thought it was just bruises (they have thought since I was a child I have some kind of bleeding disorder because of my constant bruises, but blood tests never found anything) but now that I see these pictures it makes me wonder if this is what has been the cause of all these "bruises" I've always had...  Reading up on it, the descriptions of the lumps that it causes sounds a lot like what I have too.  I always experience bruises that have hard little "knots" in them, and I never know what causes them.  I don't remember hitting myself on anything, or bumping something-I've always wondered why this happens to me.  Doesn't really look like the rash I've had this weekend, but it is interesting to know.  This is definitely something I'll have to mention to my doctor!  Thanks so much


----------



## Kev

Could be med too.  I developed a nasty rash that lasted for almost 6 months due to AZA.


----------



## Astra

Yes
 I had that rash Kev from the Aza all over my thighs, itchy, angry, sore and bleeding, so I came off the Aza asap


----------



## Emkat8

I'm not currently on any meds since I have not been diagnosed yet...  I did get a new shampoo, I'm wondering if I'm allergic to something in that?  But the weird part is its not on my back or neck (where I'd assume it would be if it were the shampoo...).  I don't know what it is but it seems to be almost completely gone now whatever it was.


----------



## violetcreams

I get a rash on my arms & legs when I'm really, really flaring. Circular red areas that eventually fade & look like bruises.


----------



## GoJohnnyGo

A few months ago I was going nuts, all sorts of different body locations. Then it just went away. Haven't figured it out yet. No allergies, no undue stress, no change in other things like diet or bathing and laundry soaps.

It was weird.


----------



## Jennifer

Almost sounds like a heat rash because they can go away in just a couple days.


----------



## Emkat8

Ok, so I thought this rash I had was all cleared up, but now it seems to be coming back!!!  Its not so much on my arms now but mostly on my legs...  I have no idea if its anything related to my stomach troubles because I haven't had too many problems in that department the last few days.  I have had some pain and nausea but not too many restroom trips so that is pretty good for me.  I have an appointment next week to see the dr so hopefully it will stick around so I can show her and see what she thinks?!?!?!


----------



## Astra

Emkat
how about taking a photo of them? Cos I bet ya, they're gone by the time of your appt! Then they'll come back after the appt!


----------



## Emkat8

I should take a picture because you are probably right!  Knowing my luck they will be gone when I go to the doctor:lol: Thanks for the tip


----------



## violetcreams

Yep, this is what I do. My consultant has lovely photos of my rash in my file!!!


----------



## Dustin

Speaking of rashes... here's a question for you.  Approximately 2 hours after I ingest anything (solid or liquid), my face gets warm, and I get a deep red "zoro mask" as I refer to it as.  It used to be just when I was in pain I would get rosy cheeks, but now it encircles my eyes.  It goes away after a while, but never completely.  Does this sound like the Crohn's rash?


----------



## violetcreams

Hey Dustin, it doesn't sound like MY crohn's rash. Get it checked out with your GP. Take a photo next time it happens.


----------



## Dustin

I will try and get a photo of it - may even post it here if I think of it!  =)  Thanks violetcreams.


----------



## violetcreams

Good luck Dustin!


----------



## PqiptesDana

*My skin problems*

Emkat,

     I was reading your post about the skin rash you have developed & I say yes its most likely has to do with your stomach problems. I was diagnosed with Crohns earlier this year & my skin rashes are awful. I have it all on both my hands up to my shoulders, all on the top of my right foot & that seems to be traveling up my leg cause now its on the ankle. My middle and lower back on the spine theres a strip, on the side of my neck & sometimes i get it on my stomach & face  Rate at this point my hands look like a 80 yr old mans & im in constant pain all the time. I have 3 girls, one of my girls is a toddler & i have to have help taking care of her because my hands are so bad. All my fingers are effected by it & they are swollen and red. The doctors said its Psoriatic Arthritis & it progressed when my crohns progressed. My rashes are so bad that they are raw sometimes & leak. So talk to your doctor about it cause you don't want it to progress like mine & steroids is a big NO NO for this kind of condition.


----------



## xBlove7

I have a horrible rash on both of my forearms.  I've never had it before and I don't think it looks like the pictures of what y'all have been talking about.  It's a bunch of teeny bumps that aren't all that red.  They have very little color but they itch a little bit and burn a little bit more.  It's only on my forearms so far as I can tell.  The ONLY thing I can think of is that it's Crohn's related.  If it is, I am not liking it at all.  :-(


----------



## Rambo16

Hi Emkat8,
Sorry to hear about your rash. I hope it goes away soon. I've been diagnosed with Crohn's and gluten intollerance 2 months ago. I've also started getting skin rash which is very itchy and spreading fast. I was wondering if it's due to Crohn's or the pentasa. I'very had psoriasis of the nails but no rash until 2 months ago. Been to doctor but no luck clearing the rash.


----------



## Rambo16

Hi,
Over the past few months I tried many creams and remedies with no luck. Today I tried applying apple cider vinegar diluted with water and much of the rash cleared up in half a day. Don't try it undiluted with water as it will sting like hell. I will try it over the next few days and let you know how it goes.


----------

